

Machine learning jobs outside of Google? - mlxer

	I'm finishing my bachelor and I really enjoy machine learning(one ML course and one AI course). My uni has a great master in ML available I just wonder if the jobs are there, except for working at Google. What's the best background to come from(CS,EE,ME)?
======
stonemetal
Off the top of my head. Any of the other companies running a search engine.
Any of the companies running a suggestion engine(netflix, Amazon).

